# Haunted Maxima!!



## ltyner84 (Jan 23, 2020)

2007 Nissan Maxima- Turn car off and then locks start locking and unlocking continuously until I manually unlock the door. Also, passenger window will then roll down a few inches simultaneously. Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a unit under the dash on the driver's side called a BCM that controls the doors and windows; examine the harness connectors on it. Make sure they are tight and no oxidation on the pins.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would want to check for any stored "B-codes," as well, stored in the BCM, which requires a capable code reader or scan tool. A scan tool that can access BCM information would also be helpful in seeing values that relate to those systems.


----------



## Broken (Dec 2, 2020)

I've thought about buying Maxima but it seems that I won't, the car is poorly designed on way too many levels. You're not the only one with this specific problem, take a look https://somespeed.com/questions/doe...-you-lock-the-intelligent-key-inside-the-car/ . Answers suggest buying the cheapest window for Maxima


----------

